# Endoscopic Nasopharynx Biopsy



## daknaack (Sep 28, 2011)

If my doctor performed an endoscopic biopsy of the nasophayrnx, would I still use code 31237, or is there something more appropriate for the nasopharynx?
Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## jackjones62 (Sep 30, 2011)

Use 31237, it is appropriate as there is no specific nasopharyngeal biospy via endoscopy.

Jennifer 
CT ENT


----------



## SMK7186 (Mar 15, 2013)

Why not use Code 42804 or 42806 instead?


----------



## kvangoor (Mar 15, 2013)

I would think the 31237 as well. 4280X does not say anything about a scope.


----------



## jackjones62 (Apr 3, 2013)

42804 and 42806 are biopsies performed under direct vision and not endoscopically, CPT 31237 is appropriate for a nasopharyngoscopy with biopsy.

Jennifer
CT ENT


----------

